# I Think I'm Going To Cry : (



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

So I've been patiently (not!) :dr:dr:dr waiting to receive my Xmas present to myself shipment from my vendor for a box of SLR's and some additional singles, then POW!...

I get the notice in my mail box that it's arrived at my post office and the CDN customs & duty charges are $301.00!!!!!!

I'm writing this and tears are rolling down my eyes.... They're freakin' idiots up here. Can't a guy enjoy a fine cigar now then? What the hell. Makes me soooo angry! 

Just had to vent ARGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, those are some HEAVY taxes.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, that's retarded. No other word for it. Retarded. 

Although, come to think of it, if the SCHIP bill passes, a box of stogies in the US might soon bear a similarly heavy tax...well, not quite THAT bad, but still...sheesh!

Methinks you need to find some friends in another country, my man!


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow that SUCKS!!
I feel for ya, hope this wasn't 
unexpected because that would
really suck.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude, that sucks so bad.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow... ouch... that's more than the cigars cost most likely. I'm sorry to hear about that, man!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Blame Canada!

Bummer I feel for you especially at the Holiday Season.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

That SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, I never realized customs sucked that bad.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ouch.Ouch and Ouch !!!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, look to the bright side...at least it's not an OFAC seizure letter! :mn


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

Years ago we could say that was like $1 US, but not anymore.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Im glad I live in a free country where .. oh nevermind


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Ouch. Can you send them back and get refunded?


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dam, sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Care to PM who you ordered through?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I feel for you, have been in that very same position. Duties can be exhorbitant, or the package can be labelled as cigars and pass right through, or the duties can hurt a bit but be livable ($120 for a box of Punch Punch and Monte #2). Absolutely no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Ouch.Ouch and Ouch !!!


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Care to PM who you ordered through?


in what world is source fishing like that necessary?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Care to PM who you ordered through?


PM sent.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

mash said:


> I feel for you, have been in that very same position. Duties can be exhorbitant, or the package can be labelled as cigars and pass right through, or the duties can hurt a bit but be livable ($120 for a box of Punch Punch and Monte #2). Absolutely no rhyme or reason.


I agree, just doesn't make any sense. I've ordered from this vendor before, and was charged only $26.00 for a similar quantity ordered, and then get charged $301? My source is no secret, since it's not illegal to order to Canada, just want to be careful and not break any rules. I like it here.

Just want to say the vendor is not at fault here, and I was really impressed with the quality of the initial packaged delivered. I'm just venting.... And crying.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> So I've been patiently (not!) :dr:dr:dr waiting to receive my Xmas present to myself shipment from my vendor for a box of SLR's and some additional singles, then POW!...
> 
> I get the notice in my mail box that it's arrived at my post office and the CDN customs & duty charges are $301.00!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I just sent back a cab of party shorts that took 7 weeks to surface and it had a tax bill of 443$ I kid you not. Crying is one word...


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn that sucks 

That's one of the reasons I haven't ordered any by mail... only because I fear that terrible surprise.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> So I've been patiently (not!) :dr:dr:dr waiting to receive my Xmas present to myself shipment from my vendor for a box of SLR's and some additional singles, then POW!...
> 
> I get the notice in my mail box that it's arrived at my post office and the CDN customs & duty charges are $301.00!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ouch! I feel your pain


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Most retailers will allow the package to be refused. They will refund you, pm me for more info. Not fishing for sources as I already have a reliable source.

Oh yes, I think RHnewfie was just trying to help the OP. Pretty sure it was just a misunderstanding anyway.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

What they all said ^^^ and then some! That creates a significant area of lower pressure!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that... confiscatory government involvement is always infuriating. Hope you get to enjoy them, nonetheless. :ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> I just sent back a cab of party shorts that took 7 weeks to surface and it had a tax bill of 443$ I kid you not. Crying is one word...


Hell, I think i'd rather get "The Letter" than this B.S.

Sorry to hear about these crazy taxes guys.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> I just sent back a cab of party shorts that took 7 weeks to surface and it had a tax bill of 443$ I kid you not. Crying is one word...


PM me with questions...


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

I hear you man, anything coming into Mexico gets taxed at about 100%, it depends, sometimes they charge and sometimes they dont - hit or miss.

You going to pick them up?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> I just sent back a cab of party shorts that took 7 weeks to surface and it had a tax bill of 443$ I kid you not. Crying is one word...


That's simply obscene.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

mash said:


> I feel for you, have been in that very same position. Duties can be exhorbitant, or the package can be labelled as cigars and pass right through, or the duties can hurt a bit but be livable ($120 for a box of Punch Punch and Monte #2). Absolutely no rhyme or reason.]
> 
> 
> Cadillac said:
> ...


*I don't understand how the Gov't can take that much money in taxes and it will not improve the smoke, flavor, quality, nodda, zilch, nothing! If the amount was fair (CD$26) and not punative, no one would mind but CD$301.00 that is outragious!!!*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Happens to me all the time!!! Around $460 was the last one customs slapped me with!!! It's upsetting to refuse delivery and send the cigars back but that's the chances we take.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

brigey said:


> *I don't understand how the Gov't can take that much money in taxes and it will not improve the smoke, flavor, quality, nodda, zilch, nothing! If the amount was fair (CD$26) and not punative, no one would mind but CD$301.00 that is outragious!!!*


No doubt the idea is not only to fund more social programs (read: vote-buying schemes), but also to discourage those louts who would indulge in EEEEEEEEEEEEE-VIL tobacco!


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

I've heard of people paying $40 per stick for PSD4 in Niagara Falls or Toronto, but I thought that was just taking advantage of Americans. I didn't realize taxes on cigars were so steep there. Ouch. I can feel your disappointment.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> So I've been patiently (not!) :dr:dr:dr waiting to receive my Xmas present to myself shipment from my vendor for a box of SLR's and some additional singles, then POW!...
> 
> I get the notice in my mail box that it's arrived at my post office and the CDN customs & duty charges are $301.00!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I feel your pain brotha! I wanted to order off some websites too but decided to hold off till I had the duty structure down. So after a bit of investigation I discovered cigars are taxed at 90% ad volarum duty. Don't think I'll be ordering any at the moment.

eidt: Did you accept the shipment?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> I discovered cigars are taxed at 90% ad volarum duty. Don't think I'll be ordering any at the moment.


I thought it was more like 250%


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> I thought it was more like 250%


Nope not 250%, ^I'll let him post it if he wants as he just pm'd me the %:hn:hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn dude! That really sucks ass. Lucky for me I live where it's just illegal.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

The Professor said:


> in what world is source fishing like that necessary?


Maybe he was going to help him out with future deliveries. Just trying to look positive at the situation.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Care to PM who you ordered through?





The Professor said:


> in what world is source fishing like that necessary?





PadronMe said:


> Maybe he was going to help him out with future deliveries. Just trying to look positive at the situation.


Maybe... but if one is going to engage in source fishing one should do it BACK CHANNEL through PM's, not on the open board, it is just bad taste.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> in what world is source fishing like that necessary?


I am Canadian, I don't need a source. I was simply seeing if I could help, knowing that Cadillac is a Canadian as well and I have recently dealt with a number of the advertising retailers about their policies on shipping and refusal. Sorry for any confusion, the question was asked in innocence!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I am Canadian, I don't need a source...


Okay, not to get into a discussion of whither or not you were source fishing or not as that does not matter, appearance and perception are everything. It appeared you were source fishing, and actually it really doesn't matter if you were or not, it is the perception others make. The fact that you are Canadian is not easily recognized since you have no location under your name. So, my statement that it should have been handled by your through a PM to Cadillac still holds true.

Dammit.. you are not supposed to edit your post while I am posting


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Okay, not to get into a discussion of whither or not you were source fishing or not as that does not matter, appearance and perception are everything. It appeared you were source fishing, and actually it really doesn't matter if you were or not, it is the perception others make. The fact that you are Canadian is not easily recognized since you have no location under your name. So, my statement that it should have been handled by your through a PM to Cadillac still holds true.
> 
> Dammit.. you are not supposed to edit your post while I am posting


Sorry about the edit!! I just want to make sure that things come out the right way. My apologies for the appearance of source fishing, that was definately not my intention. I will take more care in the future!


----------



## StayingWarm (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, but $301 Canadian is only .....

Oh, wait, now that's like $10,000 American pesos now. Now I'm the one who's going to cry.

Weak currency AND no Cuban cigars? What's happening to us?

(all in good hearted fun, I love my country and especially those who protect her)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Sorry about the edit!! I just want to make sure that things come out the right way. My apologies for the appearance of source fishing, that was definately not my intention. I will take more care in the future!


I figured it wasn't malicious or anything like that. But people need to understand (and don't from reading the stickies) that asking in an open thread for sources as you did in your first post is a big no-no ... even if you're in Canada. I say this as a point of clarification for others looking in. 

TGIF!!!

(threadjack over)


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The Professor said:


> I figured it wasn't malicious or anything like that. But people need to understand (and don't from reading the stickies) that asking in an open thread for sources as you did in your first post is a big no-no ... even if you're in Canada. I say this as a point of clarification for others looking in.
> 
> TGIF!!!
> 
> (threadjack over)


I appreciate your diligence, we all have to watch out for each other!


----------



## bowlerwa (Nov 23, 2007)

I guess I'm onboard with everyone else here. Damn, well, I guess government Jobs, and social programs must be paid for somehow.

So now what? 

I'm get sadden when I hear things like this.


----------

